# Sensas Futter als Sackware?



## Leif-Jesper (22. Februar 2010)

|wavey:
Da ich dieses Jahr wieder verstärkt feedern möchte, brauche ich natürlich ordentlich Futter.
Ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer gute Erfahrungen mit Sensas gemacht und möchte eigentlich auch nicht darauf verzichten, bei einem Kilopreis von rund 3-4€ wird mir das allerdings auf Dauer zu teuer|bigeyes
Nun habe ich im Netz folgendes entdeckt:
http://www.anglerfreizeit.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c182_Fertigfutter.html

Allerdings kommt mir das irgendwie komisch vor, da ich keine weitere Quelle für Sensas Futter in solchen Mengen und vor allem nicht zu einem so billigen Preis gefunden habe.
Was meint ihr dazu?
In ihrem eBay-Shop haben die auf jeden Fall original Sensas Futter: http://stores.shop.ebay.de/angeln-f...08QQ_sidZ498090612QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten günstig an Sensas Futter heranzukommen?


----------



## Brassenwilli (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Da ich dieses Jahr wieder verstärkt feedern möchte, brauche ich natürlich ordentlich Futter.
> Ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer gute Erfahrungen mit Sensas gemacht und möchte eigentlich auch nicht darauf verzichten, bei einem Kilopreis von rund 3-4€ wird mir das allerdings auf Dauer zu teuer|bigeyes
> Nun habe ich im Netz folgendes entdeckt:
> ...



Bei den Angeboten kann es sich aus meiner Sicht nur um Mischungen handeln die der Händler bei SENSAS hat mischen und abfüllen lassen, bei Abnahme einer bestimmten Menge je Rezeptur (wenn ich mich nicht irre sind das 1000 Kg) hat jeder Händler, der mit SENSAS in Geschäftsverbindung steht, diese Möglichkeit.

Früher konnte man jede Sorte der Serie 3000 auch in einem 25 Kg-Gebinde kaufen, inzwischen hat SENSAS dieses auf 3 Sorten aus dem Katalog reduziert.
Folgende Sorten sind noch in einem 25 Kg-Gebinde bestellbar
3000 Etang 
3000 Gardons
3000 Carpes

Je nach Sorte gibt es dann noch Verpackungsgrößen von 2,5 Kg / 3 Kg und 5 Kg

Weiterhin ist es möglich über den Händler eine SENSAS-Hausmischung in einem 25 Kg-Gebinde zu bestellen die nicht im Katalog aufgeführt ist.

Folgende Mischungen können geordert

Hausmischung Karpfen
Hausmischung Rotaugen
Hausmischung Stillwasser
Hausmischung Fließwasser


----------



## Leif-Jesper (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

|wavey:
Danke für die Info.
Was kosten Die "Hausmixe"?
Hast Du eine Quelle für die 3000er Futter?


----------



## Brassenwilli (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Danke für die Info.
> Was kosten Die "Hausmixe"?
> Hast Du eine Quelle für die 3000er Futter?



Nichts zu Danken.
Preise sind immer vom jeweiligen Händler abhängig, werde morgen Nachmittag mal versuchen mich "schlau zu fragen" *g*

Um Stress jedlicher Art wegen einer eventuellen Schleichwerbung oder um Vor- bzw. Nachteile für genannte und nicht genannte Händler zu vermeiden beantworte ich Deine Frage bezüglich einer Quelle mal so:
"Jeder Händler mit einem vernünftigen SENSAS-Programm sollte Dir hier helfen können"
Solltest Du diesbezüglich bei dem Händler Deines Vetrauens nicht weiterkommen, schick mir eine PN und ich werde dann sehen wie ich Dir behilflich sein kann.


----------



## Notung (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

Hallo,
hier bekommt ihr Sackware 
von Van de Eynde. 20kg für 29€.
Link gibt es gerne per pn.
Darf ihn leider nicht mehr hier im Anglerboard einstellen wegen angeblicher Schleichwerbung.


Gruß Marco


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

B-willi

sende mir mal bitte genauere Angaben über die Hausmischung "Stillwasser"

Vielen dank im voraus

Stefan


----------



## Brassenwilli (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> B-willi
> 
> sende mir mal bitte genauere Angaben über die Hausmischung "Stillwasser"
> 
> ...



Es handelt sich dabei um eine Mischung aus dem Hause SENSAS den Rest muss ich selbst noch in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

Wieso brauchst du eigentlich, wenn du hauptsächlich mit der Feeder los willst, so riesen Mengen an Futter?

Für ca. 6 Stunden angeln wirst du wohl knapp 1 kg Futter benötigen.

Auch wenn die kleinen 1kg Tüten wohl ein bischen teurer sind, würde ich  darauf zurück greifen, weil du dann immer frisches Futter im Korb hast.


----------



## heuki1983 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

Ja ist das Futter nun Gut ???

Das ist ja wirklich ganz schön billig??

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Futter?????


----------



## Leif-Jesper (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

@Helmut
Ich habe aber allein schon 8 Vereinsangeln, macht schonmal 8Kg Futter.
Zusätzlich brauche ich noch Futter fürs "Training", da ich dieses Jahr auch etwas experimentieren will.
Da kommt dann schon etwas zusammen.
Außerdem habe ich in meiner Gegend keinen Händler, der frisches Sensasfutter hat und jedes Mal bestellen kostet immer Porto.


----------



## Brassenwilli (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Ja ist das Futter nun Gut ???
> 
> *Die Fa. SENSAS als einer der größten Futterhersteller kann es sich doch gar nicht erlauben auf dem stark umkämpften Futtermarkt schlechten Produkte an zu bieten, so sehe ich es zumindest*
> 
> ...


*Da das Futter erst diese Saison richtig auf den Markt gekommen ist, können noch nicht so viele Angler Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben.*

Inzwischen bin ich auch ein wenig schlauer geworden, bei der Futterserie SENSAS PRIMA MIX handelt es sich *"nicht"*, wie von mir vermutet, um eine durch einen Händler in Auftrag gegebene Mischung sondern um eine neue Produktreihe aus dem Hause SENSAS. Die Qualität dürfte den anderen SENSAS-Produkten in nichts nachstehen, es wird wahrscheinlich nur einfacher aufgebaut sein.

Hier ein paar Eckdaten
Brassen, helles Futter, Aroma Richtung Karamel
Karpfen, grobes, helles Futter mit Fruchtaroma
Feeder, mittelgrobes Futter mit Farbpartikeln und Marzipanaroma
Rotaugen, mittelbraunes nicht zu grobes Futter mit Anisaroma

Es gibt noch weitere ähnliche Sorten für die ich momentan leider noch keine Informationen vorliegen habe, ich werde aber am Ball bleiben.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

|wavey:
Geil, ich bekomme immer mehr Vertrauen in die Futter, ist das Brassen Futter auch zum Feedern geeignet oder reicht da die Bindung nicht aus?
Wie siehts mit dem Karpfenfutter aus?
Zu grob zum Feedern?
Mit Frabpartikeln dürften diese gelben und roten auftreibenden Krümel gemeint sein oder?


----------



## Brassenwilli (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Geil, ich bekomme immer mehr Vertrauen in die Futter, ist das Brassen Futter auch zum Feedern geeignet oder reicht da die Bindung nicht aus?
> Wie siehts mit dem Karpfenfutter aus?
> Zu grob zum Feedern?
> Mit Frabpartikeln dürften diese gelben und roten auftreibenden Krümel gemeint sein oder?



Nun ja, Vertrauen in ein Futter kann man aus meiner Sicht erst bekommen wenn man es auch gefischt hat:m

Ob das Brassen- oder Karpfenfutter auch zum Feedern geeignet ist liegt aus meiner Sicht in erster Linie an der Zubereitung des Futters selbst. Wenn man bei der Zubereitung des Futters auf die richtige Dosierung des Wassers achtet (nicht zu viel oder zu wenig), das Futter anschließend ordentlich siebt, erreicht man bei fast jeder Futtermischung eine Konsistenz die auch für Futterkörbe geeignet ist.
Zu grobes Futter gibt es für mich nicht, zur Not wird es entweder gesiebt oder durch eine Mühle geschickt und schon passt es. #6

Bei den Farbpartikeln kann es sich je nach Futtermischung entweder um Chapelure (Fluo-Brotmehl gefärbt, rot oder gelb ohne Aroma) oder um Pastoncino (eine Art Kuchenmehl mit fruchtigen Aroma) handeln, ob die Partikel auftreiben ist davon abhängig wann die Partikel dem Futter zugesetzt werden. Partikel die mit dem Futter zusammen am Abend vor dem Angeln angefeuchtet werden verhalten sich natürlich anders wie noch nicht angefeuchtete Partikel die ich erst kurz vor Angelbeginn der fertigen Futtermischung zugebe.


----------



## TJ. (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

@Brassenwilli

Ist der Prima mix also ein offizieller sensas mix? Oder nur was zusammengewürfeltes von dem shop mit sensas zutaten drinn?

Frage deshalb weil man echt nirgends was drüber findet und von sensas her kenn ich nur die gingantix ect als 12Kg säcke zu ca. 28€VK

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Brassenwilli (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*



TJ. schrieb:


> @Brassenwilli
> 
> Ist der Prima mix also ein offizieller sensas mix? Oder nur was zusammengewürfeltes von dem shop mit sensas zutaten drinn?
> 
> ...



SENSAS PRIMA MIX ist eine neue Produktreihe, entwickelt für den deutschen Markt, das Ganze ist wie einige andere Futterprodukte (Gigantix, Fantastix, Black Maxx usw.) auch, nicht im Katalog aufgeführt.  
Einige dieser Futtersorten wurden speziell für den deutschen Markt aufgelegt.


----------



## Ralle2609 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

klingt gut aber was kostet der spaß 

lasset preise sprechen


----------



## jörg81 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Da ich dieses Jahr wieder verstärkt feedern möchte, brauche ich natürlich ordentlich Futter.
> Ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer gute Erfahrungen mit Sensas gemacht und möchte eigentlich auch nicht darauf verzichten, bei einem Kilopreis von rund 3-4€ wird mir das allerdings auf Dauer zu teuer|bigeyes
> Nun habe ich im Netz folgendes entdeckt:
> ...


 damit kommst ein wenig zu spät... vor ca einem monat war "Futterfest" heisst es glaube ich bei moritz in kaltenkirchen da bekommst alles was du brauchst !!! auch in grossgebinden... bis zu 70% günstiger,geht ein wochenende die aktion...


----------



## Leif-Jesper (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

|wavey:
Weiß ich, aber ich habe meine Gründe warum ich da nichts mehr an Futter kaufe, außerdem haben die Sensas, soweit ich weiß, nicht mehr im Programm.


----------



## jörg81 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Weiß ich, aber ich habe meine Gründe warum ich da nichts mehr an Futter kaufe, außerdem haben die Sensas, soweit ich weiß, nicht mehr im Programm.


ok... ist ja eh zu spät nu ! 
 denn kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen#c


----------



## Dunraven (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*



jörg81 schrieb:


> ok... ist ja eh zu spät nu !
> denn kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen#c



Blödsinn, das Futterfest ist bis Ende März. Der neue Prospekt ist zwar schon da, aber der alte ist noch aktuell und wie gesagt da drauf steht auch das dieses Futterfest den ganzen Monat über ist. Von daher wäre noch Zeit.


----------



## jörg81 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

denn hab ich da was vertauscht... aber EGAL da er eh nicht hin will


----------



## Dunraven (27. März 2010)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

Naja dieses Wochenende das Du meintest hat es halt eingeläutet, das Futterfest selber geht aber eben bis zum 31.03. Das weiß ich recht genau da ich gehofft hatte das ein Bekannter da evt. noch mal vorbei kommt weil ich auch ein paar Sachen haben wollte, aber leider hat das nicht geklappt. Sensas hatten die aber eh nicht, nur Wielco, VdE und Mosella für 20 Euro die 15 Kg.


----------



## thefinish (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sensas Futter als Sackware?*

kann mir jemand nen link zukommen lassen per pn
damit ich da kontakt aufnehmen kann 
oder mich da erkundigen 
20kg gardons 3000 braun 
was würd es den kosten????


----------

